# what size downpipe should i use on a holset hx35



## Gsbartender (Nov 1, 2010)

im getting ready to start putting my vrt together and im looking to purchase a downpipe. I keep reading the v band is a odd size.. I got the hx35 off a cummings pick up with 20,000 miles on it for 200.  sweet deal if u ask me .. willl a 3" atp down pipe fit or do I need to make a custom adaptor to mount to the turbine housing


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

Get the stock flange for the turbo, cut off the Downpipe, and weld on your own 3" piping from there. From what I've read, that's your best choice.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

1. Weld a 3" vband straight to the exhaust housing and a piece of metal to cover what the vband doesn't

or

2. Take the flange/plate (5 bolts to remove i believe) off the exhaust housing and cut off/grind down the part that attaches to the downpipe and weld a 3" vband flange to that, then attach back on exhaust housing. I did this with a 3 bolt flange when i was still using a 2.5" downpipe but have since moved to a 3" vband.

I only have a picture of the 2.5" 3bolt welded on as in option 2 but i can take a picture on monday and post it on here if you'd like of the 3" vband so you have an idea of that as well.


----------

